# Baby Shots & Selective Coloring



## twocolor (Apr 8, 2009)

I am often not a fan of selective coloring.  I was specifically asked to do some on these pics because they will be used on a website for a business that makes and sells the bows, tutus, and jewelry.  I did although put on some full color shots too.  Ironically the business owner, favored the full color ones!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## let_it_be_a_photo (Apr 8, 2009)

I too like the full color ones better, it seems more lively. Numbers 1 and 2 are great also. All of then are awesome


----------



## bdavis (Apr 9, 2009)

These should be full color or B&W. The selective color adds nothing. By making certain things in the photo pink, you are telling us that the bow in her hair or the tutu are the focal points....


----------



## twocolor (Apr 9, 2009)

bdavis said:


> These should be full color or B&W. The selective color adds nothing. By making certain things in the photo pink, you are telling us that the bow in her hair or the tutu are the focal points....


 
as I mentioned, the pics are for a website advertising the bow, the tutu and the jewlery.  So, I selected a point of view that puts the bow as the focal point, and as requested by the client we did selective coloring.  She didn't want the pics to be ALL about a pretty baby, she is selling bows, tutus and jewlery.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Apr 9, 2009)

I really like number 4 
and, i find it hard to believe people don't read introductions


----------



## rubbertree (Apr 11, 2009)

very sweet!
What kind of lighting set up do you use?


----------



## a_kraker99 (Apr 11, 2009)

The selective coloring isnt bad.  I am not a big fan of it usually but it seems pretty subtle.  I dont really think it makes the product stand out as a focal point but the customer gets what the customer wants.


----------



## bjlrphotography (Apr 18, 2009)

I love the selective color. Nice and subtle, very good usage. I've seen some baaaad use of selective color, but these are great. I like them much better than the color versions. (Nice composition too :-D)


----------



## bjlrphotography (Apr 18, 2009)

bdavis said:


> These should be full color or B&W. The selective color adds nothing. By making certain things in the photo pink, you are telling us that the bow in her hair or the tutu are the focal points....


 
You're overanalyzing it.


----------



## Timinator (May 7, 2009)

No.2 is simply gorgeous.


----------



## fast1 (May 7, 2009)

i prefer no 1 though


----------



## Andrew Sun (May 7, 2009)

Shot #3 with the shoes is really cute. Good job.


----------



## B Kennedy (May 7, 2009)

#2 is a great shot love it


----------



## jdwyer (May 7, 2009)

The selective coloring in 2 is great. Not overwhelming, not overdone. 
I also like the SC in 3 as well. It's an artistic shot. One that they would use to sell a product? I'm not sure, but definitely a very neat picture.

The first 3 photos you posted are shadow free, the others have them with the color photos being more noticeable and distracting. Any PP to remove them? It'd be rather easy with the flat white background


----------



## NateS (May 7, 2009)

I'm a big "non-fan" of selective coloring.  That said, I think your use of it here is okay because the colors that you left are not overly done....not sure if you desaturated them a bit or what, but they are subtle enough to work.

However, you say this shoot was more for the bow, tutus, and jewelry and my problem is that the bow is overexposed in a lot of them.  You can throw #1 out because you've lost almost all detail in the bow....#2 is better but again a no go because of the bow being overexposed.

#7 is your best exposed photo and best lighting (no blown highlights).  Maybe try re-editing them all to match the exposure closer to #7 and regain some detail (if possible) in the accessories.


----------



## twocolor (May 7, 2009)

jdwyer said:


> The selective coloring in 2 is great. Not overwhelming, not overdone.
> I also like the SC in 3 as well. It's an artistic shot. One that they would use to sell a product? I'm not sure, but definitely a very neat picture.
> 
> The first 3 photos you posted are shadow free, the others have them with the color photos being more noticeable and distracting. Any PP to remove them? It'd be rather easy with the flat white background


 
Yeah, I see that.  The first three she's farther away from the wall so no shadow is being cast.  The others she is sitting right there by it.  I can go through and rework the PP and see if I can at least soften those.

Thanks!


----------



## twocolor (May 7, 2009)

NateS said:


> I'm a big "non-fan" of selective coloring. That said, I think your use of it here is okay because the colors that you left are not overly done....not sure if you desaturated them a bit or what, but they are subtle enough to work.
> 
> However, you say this shoot was more for the bow, tutus, and jewelry and my problem is that the bow is overexposed in a lot of them. You can throw #1 out because you've lost almost all detail in the bow....#2 is better but again a no go because of the bow being overexposed.
> 
> #7 is your best exposed photo and best lighting (no blown highlights). Maybe try re-editing them all to match the exposure closer to #7 and regain some detail (if possible) in the accessories.


 
yeah that first bow is terrible.  She kept crawling towards my light!  The ones where she's sitting are the ones where I've got the most consistency on placement.  I'm not sure if I've clipped those beyond repair.  I'll go play with the first one.


----------



## ~Stella~ (May 11, 2009)

Adorable baby - nice shots (excepting the too-bright bow in #1).  As the others posted, your selective coloring is quite nice - good job.

For an infant, that necklace is a serious strangulation hazard though.....


----------



## In His Image (May 11, 2009)

I absolutely ADORE the selective coloring!!  And #3 would make me want to buy one of those!!  Oh so beautiful!!


----------



## blondie621 (May 23, 2009)

I love them all! That baby is so photogenic too! Beautiful photos!


----------



## Battou (May 24, 2009)

The second one is my fave, I really like the look she has, Just so interested in things like a baby should be.


----------



## johnbergsing (May 24, 2009)

#4 and #6 are outstanding! Great job!

I'd love to learn how to do the "selective coloring" thing. Are there any good links to tutorials out there?


----------

